# Anyone taking Remeron ?



## abby101 (Jun 3, 2001)

I was taking Elavil and having some problems with it my doctor put me on Remeron today. I have to slowly get off the Elavil and start Remereon next week. I have seen some people on the BB having good results with it. Just wondering how much you started out with and any side effects caused from this medication.Abby101


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I take 45 mgs. of Remeron. I don't take it for depression. I take it for IBS D. At first you will be really groggy but it goes away. Personally, every 6 months my body gets use to the drug & I have to increase the mgs. I am talking from a IBS D point of view only. I am the only person I know that this happens to. I think it is because I have a HUGE drug tolerance from taking Librax for years (IBS drug w/ valium equivilant in in). So, this is just my personal experience. If you have any other questions let me know.Side effects are : tiredness, 12% get increased appetite, can cause constipation. (Only in me - gave me low blood sugar at first).Bonus points: Non-addictive, Doesn't cause sexual dysfunction For more info you can go to www.organoninc.comI think that is the web address. If not try www.remeron.com


----------



## abby101 (Jun 3, 2001)

Thanks Lotronexlover for your response like you I am not depressed either but I do have IBS-D. She did warn me about being groggy at first but I have problems sleeping anyway so I am sure it won't bother me to much. I did look up the information on net to get some more information about it. The only side effect I hate with taking the anti-depressants is DRY MOUTH yuck but hopefully this one won't be as bad as the others I have tried.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

It didn't give me dry mouth at all. I don't think that is a side effect.


----------



## kate-tn (Jun 14, 1999)

I have been taking Remeron since last June. I take the 30 mg soltabs, which dissolve in your mouth. I'm IBS-D, and had a very bad year with it a year ago. I thought I could use a bit of anti-depressing, and since some had talked about improvement of their symptoms with Remeron, I talked my doc into it. I started with 15 mg, and then moved to 30 after a couple of weeks, and that's where I've stayed. It's not a miracle drug (Lotronex worked great for me.), but in general I am better. I've had difficulty sleeping for years, and from what I've read, the antihistimine effect of the Remeron, which is what makes you groggy, actually decreases with an increased dose. I find I have to take it by around 10:00 pm, or I have trouble getting up at 6:00. I do sleep better with it, without a drug hangover. Generally, I've been pretty pleased with it. I also take 3 Levsin a day, and have had fewer bouts than previously. Good luck with it.kate


----------



## abby101 (Jun 3, 2001)

Katetn I get to start taking it next week. Slowly going off the Elavil which I cannot stand and I am looking forward to see if Remeron works for me. I have some samples for 2-wks to take and then my doctor will call in the prescription if I do well with it. I just can't wait till the 6-8 months for the return of Lotronex.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I think Remeron is great! For me it worked 90% of the time. I took 30 mgs & 45 mgs later on. It was the next best thing to Lotronex for me. I was pretty much normal. But I had to stop taking Remeron because like so many times in my past my body adapted to the pill and it lost its effect. I had 1 good year because of it...Hail Lotronex & Remeron..Rahhhh!


----------



## leboisson1 (Jun 17, 2002)

I have been taking remeron for almost 2 years. i starting taking it because i couldnt fall asleep, even though i am always tired. i think it works good for sleeping and started to take half a 45mg tab now. as for ibs i dont know if it did much.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I know this is old but I thought I'd add, if you have trouble staying awake as it is, don't take Remeron. Now I Can't stop falling asleep, it makes me dull and stupid, and I don't care about anything. Not too good if your in school, or if you work.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Slacker, what time of day do you take the Remeron? For the first year or so on it, I'd be asleep within 20 minutes. It really should be taken at night in my opinion. If it's making you really groggy in the mornings then taking it earlier on in the evening could help. And adjusting the dosage - the lower the dose, the worse the side-effects. Abby, when I first started taking Remeron I started with 15mg although I know some doctors start their patients out on 7.5mg then increase 2 weeks later to 15. Usually the patient stays on 15mg for a few weeks to evaluate its effects and see if that is the right dosage. It helped me with depression within a couple of weeks, as it did with the IBS D too. The side-effects I noticed were worsening of problems I had with postural hypotension, and some hypoglycemia. It suited me a lot better than SSRIs which I tried before.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

At night, and it isn't so much that I wakeup with a hangover, or otherwise "Drowsy" per se, but the other effects of the drug, which don't go away in time. It was actually worse at higher doses. The mental stuff was the same, but the physical side effects got worse. Tachycardia (120+), severe postural hypotension, worsening edema, Raynaud's, lots of urological problems. The stuff made me depressed, no motivation, no emotions, no nothing. And I can't even think, on it. I have a lot of the symptoms of narcolepsy, I need to get that looked into. Very drowsy all day since middle school, "sleep attacks," sleep paralysis, hallucinations. I slept through high school. I've been doing much better since I went on Adderall, which says a lot.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

slacker, you just described me  I'm too chicken to see my doctor about narcolepsy though LOL. I have sleep paralysis, but it doesn't worry me now, it's just something I have learnt to live with by viewing it in a different way.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah, it really used to freak me out, especially combined with the hallucinations. But I have it more often than not, and have gotten used to it. I wonder what we would look like to others? I'm pretty sure my eyes are open, and I am aware of the room and everything, but can't speak or move. The real problem is staying awake for my life.


----------

